# Duplicador de pics? tengan o no proteccion?



## hgmo (Sep 16, 2009)

Que tal amigos!, he estado investigando en este foro acerca de un proyecto que tengo en mente, pero la verdad esque no he encontrado mucha información =S...

mi proyecto es realizar un duplicador de pic's ya sea que tengan o no activado el fusible de code protect. Y no importa si empiezo con un duplicador de puerto serial, paralelo o usb. Espero que me puedan ayudar gracias.

Para ser especificos quiero duplicar los siguientes pics: 18f2550, 16f877a, 16f628a... Alguien tiene idea de como hacerlo???????


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2009)

queres copiar, engañar, robar el soft de otro ??????+

y no tenes la mas pu..... idea de como hacerlo ??

decilo, directo y en castellano que somos todos grandecitos.
de una , para que vueltas o gentilezas.

no es TU proyecto, ya que solo pensaste algo y te pusiste a buscar en la web, no tenes idea.
por que si no yo voy a hacer una lista de proyectos .eso si.MIOS .son miosssss:
conquistar el espacio.
colonizar otros mundos .
nuevos metodos para hacer chips (cualquiera, es mio , yo lo pense).
cura para las enfermedades que aun no tienen cura (incluyendo la estupidez ).
y este, que es uno de mis favoritos, y a ver si me ayudan, por fa .
una mano.
o un pelo 

yo casi lo tengo listo, solo me falta hacerlo (me parezco a algunos clientes  recordando el otro tema ) 

mira, o mejor , miren los demas, yo quisiera si es posible y vamos a perder tiempo un duplicador como el de la pelicula "el quinto elemento " que trabajaba mila jojovich y con un par de celulas la duplicaban.
las celulas las consigo, veo luego de ir a la peluqueria y levantar algunos pelos, o recojo el pañuelo en el cual se sono los mocos.
no se .

pero fijense si tienen alguna idea que me interesa .

saludos


----------



## eidtech (Sep 16, 2009)

con la respuesta de fernandob se me quitaron las ganas de decirle a hgmo como hacerlo...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2009)

¿ que ¿? se puede ????
que yo sepa no se puede copiar un PIC protegido, si vos sabes como avisame que vendo las acciones que tengo en microchip.
por que si alguien publica como violar la seguridad de un PIC microchip va a hacer agua.

saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 16, 2009)

Si, alguien en estos foros ya tiró algunas ideas. 
Pero según tengo entendido funcionaría solo en algunos casos. 
Y si se quisiera impedir ese tipo de copia también se podría.


----------



## eidtech (Sep 16, 2009)

fernandob, claro que se puede...


----------



## sony (Sep 16, 2009)

eidtech dijo:


> fernandob, claro que se puede...


y como amigo nos puedes explicar.
saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 16, 2009)

hasta donde tengo entendido no se puede duplicar un PIC con la proteccion activada..... pero por el momento voy a dejar el tema abierto para ver en que termina... dependiendo del desarollo veremos si se queda activo o lo borramos definitivamente....


----------



## eidtech (Sep 17, 2009)

www.mcuservice.com


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2009)

hay que tenerla clara para dedicarse a eso 

mas alla de que tienen que tener muy buen conocimiento de la structura de lso chips, les adjunto el comentario "hipocrita " de la empresa.

es increible, como es la gente, habria que mandarles a el muchacho ese que abrio el post de hacer la profesion mas honesta, en fin, ahi se los pego:

Tenga en cuenta: 
Ofrecemos a los lectores y los servicios de recuperación para fines educativos. 
En algunos países puede ser ilegal el uso de dispositivos mencionados anteriormente, por favor revise sus leyes locales. 
No podemos asumir ninguna responsabilidad en relación con el uso de los dispositivos mencionados anteriormente que pueden ser considerados ilegales.
http://www.mcuservice.com/en/services_code_extraction.html

fines educativos ????


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 17, 2009)

Es para liberarse del lio legal en que se estan metiendo..... y eso suponiendo que puedan hacer la copia por que aun tengo mis sospechas....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2009)

es una empresa nipona.

igual.........a decir verdad........y luego de pensarlo un poquitin.........

no creo que el diseño de cualquiera de nosotros amerite semejante tramite.
es mas, leo que hoy dia un programador o diseñador experimentado con un lenguaje de nivel tipo C  te hace un programa en lo que tarda en bostezar.

asi que ......no le veo mucho sentido.

entre pagar a una empresa experta para que te copie el diseño de otro y que te haga uno propio.

salvo que un iluminado meta en un 16F un programa unico y maravilloso.

pensar que hay gente que hace $$$ a paladas y ni se preocupa de estas cosas de ingenieria, diseño, mercado............

como caemos..........por un embudo.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 17, 2009)

eidtech dijo:


> www.mcuservice.com



---- Edit por Chico3001 ----


> 2.10 Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil. Ningún usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente falso, difamatorio, insultante, acusatorio, vulgar, hostil, obsceno, profano, de orientación sexual, amenazante, racista o que fomente cualquier tipo de odio, ilegal en algún país o región, invasivo de la privacidad de alguna persona o que vulnere alguna ley o derechos de autor.



Yo pregunto: ¿Cuando será que dedicarán a aprender a leer y a comprender lo que leen? Primero en el idioma de origen de cada uno, más aún en otro idioma, especialmente en el inglés que es completamente estructurado de manera diferente, MUY DIFERENTE al español.

Aquí están listados los temas a los cuales MCUSERVICE está dedicada, en inglés y tal cómo ellos los exponen en su página. Luego, modestamente, ser los voy a traducir al español, tal cómo fernandob tradujo el otro artículo.

*Our Company activity focuses on:*






 Research into security locked MCU (microcontrollers), CPLDs and FPGAs





 Developing attack methods for MaskROM, EPROM, EEPROM, Flash, Antifuse and FRAM memories





 Research into innovative attack technologies





 Evaluating service of existing products against non-invasive, semi-invasive and invasive attacks





 SMT assembly,PCB design,PC software design,Hardware and MCU code design 





 Microchip,Atmel,AVR,PIC,EMC,Lattice,Intel,MDT,HOLTEK MCU (IC) service and attack 



*Las actividades de Nuestra Compañía (o Empresa) están enfocadas a:*

.- Investigar acerca de MCU (microcontroladores, CPLDs y FPGAs bloqueados por seguridad.
.- Desarrollar métodos de ataque para máscaras de memorias ROM, EPROM, EEPROM, Flash, FRAM y sistemas "Antifusible".
.- Investigar acerca de tecnologías innovadoras de ataque.
.- Evaluar la prestación de servicios para productos existentes contra ataques invasivos, no-invasivos y semi-invasivos.
.- Ensamblaje de SMT, diseño de PCB, diseño de software para PC, Diseño de Hardware y Código para MCU.
.- Servicio y ataque a ICs Microchip,Atmel,AVR,PIC,EMC,Lattice,Intel,MDT,HOLTEK MCU.

En ningún momento dicen que se puede copiar o violar la protección de los chips, solo dicen que se dedican - "ELLOS" - a la investigación de sistemas de seguridad y ataque para esos chips, y el propósito de esa investigación no es precisamente el de facilitar las violaciones, sino el de reducir al máximo posibles hoyos en la seguridad.

Saludos a todos:


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 17, 2009)

mcrven dijo:


> En ningún momento dicen que se puede copiar o violar la protección de los chips, solo dicen que se dedican - "ELLOS" - a la investigación de sistemas de seguridad y ataque para esos chips, y el propósito de esa investigación no es precisamente el de facilitar las violaciones, sino el de reducir al máximo posibles hoyos en la seguridad.



Entonces por que tienen un link titulado "MCU,CPLD,FPG Code Extraction" y en cuya pagina explica esto?



> In our laboratory we provide our service on MCU Research - MCU crack,MCU attack,MCU extraction,MCU service,MCU reverse,MCU brake,MCU decryption and *recover microcode* from almost any MCU, CPLD or FPGA.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2009)

en verdad a mi me aparecio la pagina traducida solita.

si me aparecia en ingles ni perdia tiempo.

por lo visto la web de ellos ejecuta un traductor automatico de ellos.

son gente que sabe, pero no los veo muy pudorosos a la hora de ofrecer sus servicios.


----------



## eidtech (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.mcuservice.com/en/readers_flashpicII.html

desde ahi puedes comprar tu "Lector mágico", asi que si es posible hacerlo.

Muchos de los analisis de esta y otras compañias se basan en desempaquetar el circuito integrado, para luego verlo con microscopios muy poderosos y asi determinar como pueden sobrepasar la seguridad.

Y para muestra les dejo este site..

http://www.flylogic.net/


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 17, 2009)

algo como esto?

YouTube - How to Reverse-Engineer a Satellite TV Smart Card


----------



## jhefren (Sep 17, 2009)

hola a todos basta de moralidad, tiene que recordar que los japoneses y ahora casi toda asia han llegado hacer potencias del primer mundo en cuanto a tecnologia, no solo por lo barato que es la mano de obra, sino por el hecho que ellos aplican INGENIERIA INVERSA, es dercir, copian todo producto electronico y lo hacer con productos de baja calidad. 

SE APRENDE IMITANDO Y DESPUES APRENDES CREANDO


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2009)

asi que son esos que vos pones ahi chico los que me copian mis diseños :evil:.......yo sabia que alguien era.............

y si, basta de moralidad, total , ya que todos lo hacen , hasta que el culo arda nomas.

jhefren, viste lo que pusiste:


jhefren dijo:


> hola a todos basta de moralidad, tiene que recordar que los japoneses y ahora casi toda asia *han llegado hacer potencias del primer mundo en cuanto a tecnologia, no solo por lo barato que es la mano de obra, sino por el hecho que ellos aplican INGENIERIA INVERSA, es dercir, copian todo producto electronico y lo hacer con productos de baja calidad. *
> 
> SE APRENDE IMITANDO Y DESPUES APRENDES CREANDO


 
yo se que los tiempos que corren estan bastante embarullados hoy dia, que uno ha perdido la brujula y no sabe para donde salir corriendo ni quien es quien.

pero por que no masticas un poco lo que escribiste .


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 18, 2009)

Una cosa es copiar y otra es innovar, asi como los productos chinos tienen fama de ser muy malos y los japoneses de muy buenos

A mi modo de ver una persona que pide un programador de este tipo es por que solo quiere copiar algo, la verdadera ingenieria inversa revisa las caracteristicas generales del producto, y como se puede mejorar a futuro.....


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2009)

Realmente asombroso ! 
Como dice al final de la página http://www.flylogic.net/blog/  :

"Anything made by human can be torn down by human!"  / 

Todo lo que un humano puede crear, otro lo puede dar vuelta ...


----------



## hgmo (Sep 20, 2009)

hola amigos no habia podido comunicarme con el foro por problemas de red, en fin... yo estube buscando y abri el tema para ver si ustedes me podrian dar mas información, hay metodos y eh estado buscando pero la verdad no salen de simples chismes :S... se supone que si fuerzas al pic con un voltaje mas alto del permitido en cierta configuracion lo puedes "abrir" y ver lo que tiene adentro, pero dicha configuracion no se cual es :S... 

tambien me encontre un link que te redirecciona a un tema en los foros de la pagina de microchip que una persona logro violar su propio Code Protect de su pic16f877a (osea hizo un experimento en donde el puso el code protect y quemo el pic asi, posteriormente violo el Code protect y volvio a extraer de el el codigo fuente). Pero obio! ese link ya esta roto! : /

en cuanto a la etica de hacer esto les pido mil disculpas pero yo no lo hago con ese tipo de fin! y vale amigos esto es un reto, es un foro de electronica no de formacion de etica jajaja eh estado qebrandome la cabeza buscando información para poder realizar esto pero aun sigo en donde mismo...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2009)

ya me canso este tema, les voy a dar el tema resuelto de como violar un PIC tenga o no proteccion.

pero me parece mal hacerlo.

primero tomas el chip en cuenstion:


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 20, 2009)

hgmo dijo:


> en cuanto a la etica de hacer esto les pido mil disculpas pero yo no lo hago con ese tipo de fin! y vale amigos esto es un reto, es un foro de electronica no de formacion de etica jajaja eh estado qebrandome la cabeza buscando información para poder realizar esto pero aun sigo en donde mismo...



Si de verdad has leido te daras cuenta que los metodos que existen implican el removido quimico del plastico y el removido quimico de las placas metalicas que protegen los bits de proteccion... pero si crees que con alto voltaje lo logras entonces hazlo y no preguntes

En cuanto a la Etica aplica aqui y en todos lados... si vuelvo a leerte un comentario asi entonces me vere obligado a darte una suspension para que lo razones un poco....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2009)

y luego procedes a su violacion por metodos tradicionales


----------



## eidtech (Sep 20, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> y luego procedes a su violacion por metodos tradicionales




jajajaja exactamente ! !


----------



## asherar (Sep 21, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> y luego procedes a su violacion por metodos tradicionales



Na, na, na, naaaa!!!! :evil:

Acá no se trata de violarlo, sino de *duplicarlo* y para eso una simple fotocopiadora debería bastar ...  mirá qué fácil, hasta con ampliación y todo !!!
Ver el archivo adjunto 23609
Ver el archivo adjunto 23609


----------



## fernandob (Sep 21, 2009)

yo no se ...quizas tenga una idea fija.no se .a veces me lo dicen.
pero si me decis fotocopiar o duplicar en seguida pienso en esto:
YouTube - fotocopiadora sexy/ facc2585.blogspot.com


----------



## asherar (Sep 21, 2009)

Desde ya !!! Si es por eso no duplicamos, ... multiplicamos x N

YouTube - The Power to Create


----------



## diego_z (Sep 21, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> y luego procedes a su violacion por metodos tradicionales


 jajaaj te pasaste


----------



## mcrven (Sep 23, 2009)

fernandob... Te van a manda a moderación por vulgar y a la cárcel por violador.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2009)

mcrven dijo:


> fernandob... Te van a manda a moderación por vulgar y a la cárcel por violador.


 
 me va a encantar cuando el juez pregunte quien es la victima de la violacion ????

el pobre acusador trate de explicarle que fue un pic 

ese abogado no ejerce mas 

edit.
estaba justo mirando este tema, y , como decirlo.
y esto va en serio.
una cosa es si alguno diseña con un PIC algo realmente innovador y revolucionario, que el programa en si mismo sea algo , casi irrepetible, caso contrario cualquiera lo copia, no TU PROGRAMA , si tu idea.
basta poner a un ingeniero 1 mes a dedicacion completa y listo.

en fin.

pero dejando eso de lado vamos a lo que ibamos., pero mas util:
NO copiar lo de otro que eso es UNA PIOJADA Y UNA FIESTA A LA MEDIOCRIDAD.
pero por que no hacemso lo contrario:
un colega en otro lado justo pregunto eso:
como estar tranquilo en sus diseños, que quizas no sean la piedra filosofal PERO ES LO DE UNO.
y aqui vamos :
podemso hacer un virus anticopias ???????
convirtamos este tema de mierd....... en algo util.
algo para que nuestras cabezas trabajen un poco .
como un tema de acertijos.

como podemos  mejorar el asunto , si es que se puede .


----------



## electrodan (Sep 24, 2009)

El compartir el conocimiento nos permite evolucionar.
Las ideas de alguien *siempre* se basan en las de alguien mas. Por supuesto, eso es muy diferente a llevarse el credito y las ganancias con el trabajo de alguien mas.
Si no fuera porque alguien inventó el transitor, otro el circuito integrado, y alguien mas la computadora, en este momento no estaríamos hablando sobre como "robarse" el codigo de nada.
La innovación requiere basarse en los conocimientos y el trabajo de alguien mas. Lo justo y ético es dale el crédito a ese "alguien mas".
En cuanto a lo de que "esto no es un foro de ética", prmitanme decirles que la ética es fundamental en cualquier actividad que el hombre desarrolle.


----------



## asherar (Sep 24, 2009)

Hace unos cuantos años, en un congreso de física tuve oportunidad de escuchar una charla de un investigador que trabajaba en teoría de caos. Él había desarrollado un programa que resolvía un montón de ecuaciones, las graficaba, las mostraba de arriba y de abajo y no sé cuántas cosas más. 
Uno de los asistentes le preguntó si el programa tenía protección contra copia. La respuesta fue contundente: 
"No, si me pongo a programar una llave anticopia pierdo tiempo para lo que a mí me interesa, que es avanzar en lo mío. Además, no hay forma absoluta de proteger el software. Tarde o temprano, los que saben me lo van a crackear." 
Acto seguido procedió a hacer una copia en diskette de su programa para cada uno de los asistentes. Entre ellos yo. 
De más está decir que nunca pasé de ejecutar esos programas al 10% de su real potencialidad. Para mí que no estaba en el tema quedó como una simple curiosidad. 

Con respecto al post original, podemos discutir sobre ética, o derechos de autor, etc. Pero lo simple es que vivir de la copia del trabajo de otro es una actividad mediocre. El que lo hace no es capáz de progresar por lo que sabe o puede hacer por sí mismo. Pero por lo que comenté antes, proteger tanto, tanto, nuestro trabajo también revela una realidad bastante miserable. Tan miserable como la del que copia para vivir. 
Lo que dice electrodan, de que todo conocimiento se apoya en otro conocimiento anterior, es cierto, pero no se aplica a este caso. Acá se trata de quebrar un mecanismo de seguridad, y eso, a mi entender, no puede tener un fin "educativo". 
De todas maneras, supongo que quien posteó esto lo hizo por necesidad de reemplazar un micro quemado, o algo por el estilo. En fin. Nunca lo sabremos realmente.

Finalmente, yo recomendaría aprender de los ganadores: Don Billete Compuertas se da el lujo de que medio mundo le haga copias truchas de su sistema inoperativo, y sin embargo hasta hace poco era (o es) el tipo más rico del planeta. 
Desde ese punto de vista : ¿ vale la pena molestarse en proteger el hardware y/o software ? 
No será mejor inundar el mercado con algo simple, necesario, distribuyendo copias de prueba, incluso gratis, para que todo el mundo se haga adicto al producto, y se genere una dependencia de la cual poder vivir ? 

No sé, pero para mí está cada vez más claro.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 24, 2009)

Es gracioso, priemro hablamos de ética, y de que no es ético analizar el trabajo de los demás, y después recomendamos seguir el ejemplo del señor Bill, que lo que menos tiene (entre otras cosas) es ética.
En cuanto a los programas, simplemente me parece que la escuela de la "anti-copia" y "lo-que-yo-escribo-no-se-toca" va en contra de la evolución natural humana.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 24, 2009)

todo en la vida puede justificarse.

en cualquier tema puede aparecer un señor A y agrandar los beneficios y esconder las fallas.
y luego venir un señor B y agrandar las fallas y esconder los beneficios.

en casi cualquier tema podemos pasarnos discutiendo acerca de que LA MISMA COSA esta bien ......y que esta mal.

pero no hay que olvidar que no somos todos iguales y es un error querer dar una opinion unica o generalizada, por que si algo no es la gente es igual.

se mezcla el respeto a el trabajo ajeno y la necesidad de aprender para crecer.
es algo que da para irnos por las ramas, (y a mi me gusta como a los monos) .

1--- vemos algo nuevo que nos interesa y no conocemos, pero si veniamos viviendo lo mas bien sin conocerlo, por que esa ansiedad ahora por saberlo ¿ por poseerlo ¿? 
Y acaso con la idea no sirve ? , no es uno capaz de dedicar 1 mes a ver si lo hace solo ¿?
Y si no es uno capaz, por que espera obtenerlo gatis o facil, como si fuese algo sin valor ¿?

2--- acaso no hay disponible suficiente información en el mundo como para uno “entretenerse” por el resto de su vida, sin ambicionar que el otro le de el fruto de su esfuerzo en bandeja ¿?
discutimos con juan por que "no quiere compartir su diseño" .
es un egoista juan, no es altruista.
juan deberia comprender que asi no se crece, que el crecimiento es en base a compartir......................................................................PERO.......
pregunto yo:
ya sabes OP ?
FPGA ??
lenguajes de programacion ??
protocolos de comunicacion ??
y miles de cosas mas que hay DISPONIBES para que tu aprendas si te esfuerzas.
hay miles decarreras en las cuales uno se puede anotar y estudiar, hay miles de temas en electronica que uno no sabe y puede aprender.
pero no..........
queremos que juan (el egoista) nos de /explique como resolvio ese problema.
que juan de mierda........
no comprende   

3 – hay una caracteristica muy “humana” y es que la gente suele pregonar que las cosas deberian ser libres cuando esa persona no las tiene , pero cuando esa persona posee ese bien y mas si le costo bastante obtenerlo ahí suelen cambiar la oratoria y se defiende el derecho a la propiedad privada.
Oh. Que casualidad que no existen casi pobres que anden diciendo que cada quien tiene lo que merece y creo que son tambien muy escasos los ricos que dicen que las riquezas deberian distribuirse entre todos.

4--- gente hay de todo tipo, asi que como dije uno no puede generalizar y decir esto es asi o lo contrario.
Hay quienes piden con respeto y agradecen, hay quienes no piden, hay quienes exigen y quienes arrebatan.
Hay quienes no quieren nada de los demas, por eso generalizar da para interminables discusiones las cuales nunca llegan a nada por que cada quien defiende su postura, y son posturas diferentes.



ULTIMO--- somos seres disconformes y que queremos crecer y crecer, aprender y aprender, fijense que en la naturaleza viven las especies casi sin variaciones, de la misma forma miles de GENERACIONES y no joden a nadie, y por eso sobreviven hace millones de años. 
Nosotros en el tiempo de una sola existencia queremos crecer y crecer y CAMBIAR, es esa educación actual de mierda que nos lleva en espiral hacia la disconformidad.
Nada alcanza, no es como en otra epoca en la cual si sabias un oficio alcanzaba y vivias bien y feliz, y respetabas a los demas.(quizas nunca hubo ese respeto, pero dejenme soñarlo) .
Hoy dia a uno no le alcanza nada, cada vez necesita mas cosas, y si no las tiene entonces las debe conseguir de los demas.
Se entra en un envilecimiento donde uno “se justifica” , justifica actos que NO son correctos, pero busca una excusa para calmar a su subconsciente (si lo tiene) .
Queremso cada vez mas cosas poseer y gratis, arrebatar, no ganarnos , para si tener una ventaja, como si fuese un “derecho” ¿ , como si existiese esa palabra. 


agarramos caracoles en la playa por que estan ahi, cazamos a los bichos por que estan ahi. en la historia matamos a pueblos enteros para dejar libres unas tierras que luego no usaremos.
Copiamos lo de los demas sin autorización por que no ocupa lugar, por que le dejamos el original y asi no parece un robo . 
diganme:
cuantas de las cosas que copiaron de la web en verdad las estudiaron a fondo y trabajaron con elllas???
somos bichos acaparadores.
vemos algo que puede ser interesante y lo queremos.
nos lo queremos apropiar, aunque luego no lo usemos o no nos sirva.

Asi , en general les pregunto:
Realmente necesitamos de eso ¿?
Si no vale nada por que es tan importante que lo queremos ¿?
Y si vale mucho por que no le damso valor a la hora de querer obtenerlo de otros??
Como vivíamos antes ¿ que no teniamos eso ¿
Estamos dañando o molestando a otros al querer apropiarnos de eso ¿? 


Queremos cosas, y gratis, cosas para llenar el disco rigido de nuestra PC o para llenar el fondo de nuestra casa, y nos olvidamos de algo que es mas valioso y no ocupa lugar:
el respeto.


----------



## asherar (Sep 24, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Es gracioso, priemro hablamos de ética, y de que no es ético analizar el trabajo de los demás, y después recomendamos seguir el ejemplo del señor Bill, que lo que menos tiene (entre otras cosas) es ética.
> En cuanto a los programas, simplemente me parece que la escuela de la "anti-copia" y "lo-que-yo-escribo-no-se-toca" va en contra de la evolución natural humana.



*Daniel*, supongo que no te referís a lo que puse de Mr. Billetes. 
Porque estoy seguro que debés haber leído bien, y entonces viste que puse "aprender", lo que para mí ejemplo final significa aprovechar lo que sirve, no copiar actitudes innobles (que por otra parte no me constan). 
Sinceramente creo que con la electrónica se puede generar productos para ofrecer en forma abundante (inundar el mercado, je, je), generando una necesidad y/o resolviendo un problema, sin engañar a nadie, y que a largo plazo dé de comer. 
Estoy atrás de algo así. 

Tampoco olvidemos "los argumentos capitalistas", según quienes el trabajo debe ser remunerado para poder seguir manteniendo en funcionamiento a las empresas. 
Qué pasaría si todos nos bajáramos gratis el software, y nadie pagara por el trabajo creativo ? Quién se dedicaría a investigar o a crear ? 
 Qué economía permite que todo esto funcione ? 

*Además: Por qué decís que "el tipo" (entre otras cosas) no tiene ética ? 
    De qué "otras cosas" estás hablando ? 
*     No confundamos una actitud no-ética con una estrategia comercial. 
En los años 70 a 80, cuando Bill Gates empezó con Microsoft, NADIE DABA UN MANGO por producir software. Y "el tipo" apostó a eso, y ganó. Por eso y SOLO POR ESO, ya merece mi admiración. 
Me refiero a que no dijo, "no vale la pena fabricar nada porque las multinacionales bla, bla, bla, ... porque los comodities bla, bla, bla ... y que patatín y que patatán, ... ". 
Mirá que en su época tenía al monstruo de IBM. Pero "él" vio que esta mega-corporación se ocupaba de aplicaciones para los bancos. Entonces se propuso poner una PC en cada hogar, y así generó un mercado donde no existía.  
No buscó una excusa PARA NO HACER, simplemente tuvo una visión y le puso las fichas que tenía a mano. Supo ver una oportunidad donde *nadie más veía nada*. 
Comercialmente me gustaría poder llegarle a los talones. 

No obstante todo esto, en el aspecto técnico hago crítica negativa de su trabajo, ya que sus sistemas operativos siempre tuvieron fallas. 
Desde DOS, que a cada rato te colgaba la máquina, hasta hoy, con un Windows lleno de agujeros, por donde pasan todos los "robots" recolectores de información que andan por la red. Ni que hablar que constantemente hay que estar renovando todas las herramientas de desarrollo, porque sale una versión nueva del SysOp, incompatible con la anterior. Eso sí que me jode. 
Pero esa es su estrategia comercial.
Sin embargo, y a pesar de todas las desventajas, "el tipo" se da el lujo de seguir vendiendo. Hasta te diría que se pasó de revoluciones. Cómo será que ya se aburrió y se dedicó a otra cosa. 

Finalmente, la ética con que se va a manejar cada uno, la elige cada uno. 
Si tu vida se sostiene económicamente con una llave anticopia en cada cosa que hacés, o así te sentís más seguro ... y, dale! 
A lo sumo la realidad te pasará por encima, con un programa similar que se baja gratis de internet. 
Yo he trabajado en una empresa (?) donde aprendí que las patentes tampoco frenan la copia (Ja!), sólo sirven para evitar que otro *comercie* con tus productos patentados. Y eso te funciona si tenés buenos abogados. 

Lo mismo digo respecto de opinar. Cada uno con su opinión. 
En el peor de los casos viviremos equivocados hasta el día que ya no vivamos más. 

Lo único que faltaría es que en un foro como éste no se pueda pensar diferente. 

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 24, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> No confundamos una actitud no-ética con una estrategia comercial.
> En los años 70 a 80, cuando Bill Gates empezó con Microsoft, NADIE DABA UN MANGO por producir software. Y "el tipo" apostó a eso, y ganó. Por eso y SOLO POR ESO, ya merece mi admiración.
> Me refiero a que no dijo, "no vale la pena fabricar nada porque las multinacionales bla, bla, bla, ... porque los comodities bla, bla, bla ... y que patatín y que patatán, ... ".
> Mirá que en su época tenía al monstruo de IBM. Pero "él" vio que esta mega-corporación se ocupaba de aplicaciones para los bancos. Entonces se propuso poner una PC en cada hogar, y así generó un mercado donde no existía.
> ...



+1, como dice wikipedia:



> La ética estudia la moral y determina qué es lo bueno y, desde este punto de vista, cómo se debe actuar. Es decir, es la teoría o la ciencia del comportamiento moral.



No es lo mismo pedir un programador para copiar indiscriminadamente un programa creado por otro que dedicarse a la tarea de estudiar como funciona algo y apartir de alli mejorar el sistema para el bien comun.....


----------



## electrodan (Sep 24, 2009)

Por supuesto que no es lo mismo. Y por supuesto que el trabajo merece ser remunerado.
Es obvio que pensamos diferente. No pretendo que los demás piensen lo mismo que yo, respeto y escucho sus opiniones.
Pero voy a señalar solamente una cosa: la propiedad privada no se puede aplicar al software y demás obras intelectuales como lo hacemos con los bienes físicos. Fabricar un auto cuesta determinada cantidad de materia prima y mano de obra. En el precio final del auto, lo que costó pagar a los ingenieros para que diseñaran ese auto, es una parte pequeña en el precio comparado con lo demás (según tengo entendido). Pero el software, no requiere "materia prima" ni "mano de obra", solo lo que costó diseñarlo. El costo de copiarlo es mínimo.  Muchas veces se nos quiere vender ese software como si fuera un auto, pero creo que no se pueden tratar de la misma forma.
Además, cuando compramos un auto ese auto pasa a ser nuestro (propiedad privada). Pero, cuando compramos el software (a pesar de que se vende habitualmente como un auto), no pasa a ser nuestro. Lo que en realidad compramos es una licencia para usarlo. Lo que podría ser la "propiedad privada" la mantiene el que lo "fabricó".
Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 24, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> 3 – hay una caracteristica muy “humana” y es que la gente suele pregonar que las cosas deberian ser libres cuando esa persona no las tiene , pero cuando esa persona posee ese bien y mas si le costo bastante obtenerlo ahí suelen cambiar la oratoria y se defiende el derecho a la propiedad privada.
> Oh. Que casualidad que no existen casi pobres que anden diciendo que cada quien tiene lo que merece y creo que son tambien muy escasos los ricos que dicen que las riquezas deberian distribuirse entre todos.



Al igual que esto, hay un chiste que trata de un aprendiz de comunista que va a rendir un examen para graduarse como COMUNISTA principiante.

EXAMINADOR: "A ver Juancito: ¿Si tuvieses una cuenta en el banco, con unos millones, qué harías con ella?"

JUANCITO: "Bueno, dejaría una parte para mi y el resto, lo podría repartir entre los camaradas."

EXAMINADOR: "¿Y si tuvieses un Edificio de apartamentos de diez pisos y 4 apartamentos por piso, qué harías con el?"

JUANCITO: "Bueno, dejaría un apartamento para mi y el resto, lo podría repartir entre los camaradas."

EXAMINADOR: "¿Y si tuvieses una gallina, qué harías con ella?"

JUANCITO: "¡¡¡No, no, no!!! Eso sí que no. Con mi gallina no te metas, que esa sí la tengo."

Saludos:

*La ética estudia la moral y determina qué es lo bueno y, desde este punto de vista, cómo se debe actuar. Es decir, es la teoría o la ciencia del comportamiento moral.

*Déjame darte unas definiciones más ajustadas a la realidad circundante*:

ÉTICA: Contemplación y razón de la supervivencia óptima.

ÉTICA: Dinámica que promueve el logro del mayor beneficio para el mayor número de dinámicas involucrada en la supervivencia.
*_
L. Ronald, Hubbard; Introducción a la Ética de Cienciología._


----------



## asherar (Sep 24, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Por supuesto que no es lo mismo. Y por supuesto que el trabajo merece ser remunerado.
> Es obvio que pensamos diferente. No pretendo que los demás piensen lo mismo que yo, respeto y escucho sus opiniones.
> Pero voy a señalar solamente una cosa: la propiedad privada no se puede aplicar al software y demás obras intelectuales como lo hacemos con los bienes físicos. Fabricar un auto cuesta determinada cantidad de materia prima y mano de obra. En el precio final del auto, lo que costó pagar a los ingenieros para que diseñaran ese auto, es una parte pequeña en el precio comparado con lo demás (según tengo entendido). Pero *el software, no requiere "materia prima" ni "mano de obra"*, solo lo que costó diseñarlo. El costo de copiarlo es mínimo.  Muchas veces se nos quiere vender ese software como si fuera un auto, pero creo que no se pueden tratar de la misma forma.
> Además, cuando compramos un auto ese auto pasa a ser nuestro (propiedad privada). Pero, cuando compramos el software (a pesar de que se vende habitualmente como un auto), no pasa a ser nuestro. Lo que en realidad compramos es una licencia para usarlo. Lo que podría ser la "propiedad privada" la mantiene el que lo "fabricó".
> Saludos.



De esto tengo que deducir que estás de acuerdo en violar el PIC ???

...

La propiedad privada ya se aplica al software en todas las legislaciones del mundo. 
Con las particularidades de los bienes intangibles, pero se aplica. 
*
Que no requiere materia prima* ? Y la MATERIA GRIS ? Y todo lo que estudiaste hasta convertirte en programador ? Y lo que gastaron tus padres en mandarte a la universidad/cursos/libros, etc. ? 

*Que no requiere mano de obra *? Vos me parece que jamás programaste nada ! 
Y las horas, ... (qué digo horas?), ... semanas !, que lleva DEBUGGEAR un código hasta que anda 10 puntos ? 

Además, respecto al precio, te recuerdo el cuento del tornillito, que alguien contó hace poco en uno de estos foros. Repito solo el final: 
Costo del tornillito ........................................ 1 $
Honorarios por saber donde va colocado ........ 999 $ 

Anécdota para distender
En una ocasión un tipo me pidió que le desarrollara unas placas para controlar unas expendedoras. Yo le cobraba $ 50 por unidad. Entonces me reclamó: 
- "Pero cómo puede ser tan cara la electrónica! si una placa VGA vale $ 15. "  
Entonces (sabiendo que lo tenía agarrado igual) le dije que si $ 50 le parecía caro, que le pusiera unas placas VGA, y listo ! 

Vas a hacer que le de la razón a fernandob acerca de la gente=cliente !!!


----------



## electrodan (Sep 24, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> De esto tengo que deducir que estás de acuerdo en violar el PIC ???


Yo nunca dije que estuviera de acuerdo con violar nada. Y mi opinión depende de violarlo para que.

...



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> La propiedad privada ya se aplica al software en todas las legislaciones del mundo.
> Con las particularidades de los bienes intangibles, pero se aplica.


Que se aplique no quiere decir que sea ético. En España una "sociedad" cobraun "canon" (impuesto) en varios dispositivos sin una razón muy clara, mucho menos "ética". Y es *totalmente legal.

*


Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> *Que no requiere materia prima* ? Y la MATERIA GRIS ? Y todo lo que estudiaste hasta convertirte en programador ? Y lo que gastaron tus padres en mandarte a la universidad/cursos/libros, etc. ?


Una vez que el programa está escrito, las copias no requieren mas materia prima. Ej: al Windows Vista se le cambió el skin y poco mas (y se comporta peor que su predecesor) y lo venden como si fuera algo totalmente mejorado y renovado.



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> *Que no requiere mano de obra *? Vos me parece que jamás programaste nada !
> Y las horas, ... (qué digo horas?), ... semanas !, que lleva DEBUGGEAR un código hasta que anda 10 puntos ?


las copias requieren muy poca mano de obra, a diferencia del ejemplo del auto. Una fabrica de autos necesita mano de obra constantemente. El software cuando se escribe, escrito queda.



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Además, respecto al precio, te recuerdo el cuento del tornillito, que alguien contó hace poco en uno de estos foros. Repito solo el final:
> Costo del tornillito ........................................ 1 $
> Honorarios por saber donde va colocado ........ 999 $


Efectivamente, pero en ese caso era un *servicio*, brindado para una sola persona. El software se escribe una vez, pero se distribuye entre miles (o millones, en caso de software popular) generalmente.


Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Anécdota para distender
> En una ocasión un tipo me pidió que le desarrollara unas placas para controlar unas expendedoras. Yo le cobraba $ 50 por unidad. Entonces me reclamó:
> - "Pero cómo puede ser tan cara la electrónica! si una placa VGA vale $ 15. "
> Entonces (sabiendo que lo tenía agarrado igual) le dije que si $ 50 le parecía caro, que le pusiera unas placas VGA, y listo !


En ese caso le estabas brindando el *servicio* de desarrollar algo. Pero el software no es un servicio - no aplican los mismos conceptos o ideas.



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Vas a hacer que le de la razón a fernandob acerca de la gente=cliente !!!


No entendí esta última frase. Pero ten por seguro que yo no degrado el *trabajo* de los demás. Quizás tu por "software" entiendas un *desarrollo* para alguna entidad en particular, pero yo con ese término no me refiero al software privado (que solo se desarrolla para el cliente, no se distribuye).
PD: Es interesante discutir sobre esto.
Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Sep 24, 2009)

Me gusta cómo tergiversás prácticamene todo lo que pongo. 
El párrafo es todo UNA idea. Tal vez por despedazarla es que se te pierden ciertos significados. 

El software no es que se hace y queda así. 
Hay una cosa llamada *mantenimiento*, que se aplica a todo tipo de productos, software incluido. 
O no bajás diariamente actualizaciones para prácticamente todos los programas que tenés en la compu ? 

Y no me contestaste: 



electrodan dijo:


> Es gracioso, priemro hablamos de ética, y de que no es ético analizar el trabajo de los demás, y después recomendamos seguir el ejemplo del señor Bill, que lo que menos tiene (entre otras cosas) es ética.
> En cuanto a los programas, simplemente me parece que la escuela de la "anti-copia" y "lo-que-yo-escribo-no-se-toca" va en contra de la evolución natural humana.



*Por qué decís que "el tipo" (entre otras cosas) no tiene ética ? 
    De qué "otras cosas" estás hablando ? *

Cómo sobrevive una economía en la que todos copian y nadie recibe honorarios por el trabajo de producir, desarrollar, generar (ya no sé cómo llamarlo) software ? 

...

En algo estamos de acuerdo: un auto no se parece *en nada *a un programa de software. 
Pero tal vez con el tiempo ...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 24, 2009)

voy a ir respondiendo algunas cosa sque veo groseras, y no miro en lo mas minimo quien las escribe por que no es el caso:

respecto de el costo de un programa una cosa es que (supongamos que YO soy el programador ):
si a mi el cliente me pide un presupuesto para que le diseñe yo algo y se lo de con el programa y detalles, que sea de el , que yo no tenga derecho de nada.
eso es una cosa.
pero nadie pide eso, todos piden que les salga baratito.

pero supongamos que un cliente me pide eso vale, ya me lo pago , no tengo nada mas que reclamar.
aunque y como comentario dudo que ese señor luego lo ande regalando.
cada quien cuida LO SUYO.

sino ,se crea un concepto bastante .........DE VAGOS:
para que trabajar ??????
que otro gil lo haga y luego lo copio.


POR OTRO LADO se puede decir que existen muchos casos donde esta institucionalizado el "derecho de autor" en este mismo foro se cuidan de copiar libros y demas.
y uno se podria plantear :
¿pero si el que ya hizo el libro lo cobro a la editorial ???
libros, musica, peliculas, eslogans, remedios, investigaciones, semillas y tantas cosas mas .

ya se que como dije antes el ser humano crea situaciones particulares constantemente , no es muy productivo si cada individuo debe pagar por un remedio todos lso gastos de su desarrollo, pero tampoco es bueno copiarle /robarle la formula a el que se rompio el alma.

y de nuevo la pregunta:
¿ por que no se ponen los copiones a trabajar en algo asi pueden decir que tienen algo propio ?? y luego a ver su altruismo .

todo tiene que tener un equilibrio:
si un señor se rompio el alma y encontro la vacuna de tal enfermedad o mejoro una semilla para que crezca en condiciones adversas SI ES RAZONABLE que todos pongan un pequeño porcentaje para redituarle, asi este señor en la cantidad se forrara pues bien se lo merece.
pero siempre hay vivos.
siempre.
vivos que por un invento quieren tener a todos a sus pies.
y vivos que sin parasitos y no quieren pagar nada , esperan a que otro trabaje para ver la oportunidad de aprovecharse.

equilibrio, mas dificil que manejar una FPGA habiendose dedicado la vida solo a copiarse de los demas.

y de nuevo a algo ya escrito:
no hay información acaso disponible y gratis y que nadie se enojara por que la estamso mirando ??
por que esa obsesion por querer mirar lo que otros esconden??.
si yo tengo un programa que es mio , es mio, dejense de joder, hay miles de programas free, hay miles de tutos y ejemplos que las mismas empresas ponen.

¿cuantos se ponen a bajar lso programas que pone microchip de ejemplos y se ponen a analizarls instruccion por instruccion para APRENDER ????

NADIE O CASI NADIE , uno de miles.

asi que , para que emperrarse con lode copiar , violar , el derecho de otros.
si pepe puso el bit de seguridad cuando grabo su pic es por que no quiere que se lo copien,.
que tiene de malo ?? 7 raro ?? o ilogico ?
por que rompen tanto las pelotillas con eso ??
no es tuyo .
listo.
si no es tuyo no es tuyo.

si queres saber estudia , hoy dia hay disponible TANTA información.

por que la quieren dar vuelta ?????
son el 99% VAGOS , parasitos.
quieren copiar un micro para service , para eso.
no quieren estudiarlo , si queres estudiar no necesitas eso .
no lo necesitas.
no me vengan con que se encapricharon con que quieren estudiar ESO.

estoy cansado de ver a gente que cobra su trabajo caro pero se queja por los repuestos.
todo el mundo es asi.
por que no se ponen a fabricar ellos ??
y los clientes se quejan de el precio de el trabajo .
por que no hacen ellos el trabajo ???
quieren las cosas de arriba TODOS .
muchos de los que quieren copiar micros son para service.
y a un micro programado lo tenes que ver como lo que es: un repuesto caro.
yo lo he visto en lavarropas, en placas.
y alguno que como decia mafalda:
" tiene mas voluntad que excusas "
se decidio y se hizo el programa , asi podia el tener el micro y incluo luego lo vende.

LA REALIDAD es que en muy pocas cosas uno va a diseñar o fabricar algo y va a vender de una millones.
entonces la cosa NO ES decir que como solo estas copiandolo vale poquito.
por que tenes que vender el producto y te cuesta un huevo.
el valor final lleva un costo el cual es la suma de todo tu trabajo.


miren , es un tema interminable, de verdad, por que son muchos lso casos distintos y cada uno tira para un lado.

por mi parte no es bueno cobrar las cosas mil veces , cara, como un programa o lo que sea, pero para eso existe el libre mercado y la competencia.

respecto de la gente que quiere las cosas de arrriba y sin respetar a los demas  :
ahi les va lo que merecen "de arriba" :


----------



## asherar (Sep 24, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> ...
> LA REALIDAD es que en muy pocas cosas uno va a diseñar o fabricar algo y va a vender de una millones.
> entonces la cosa NO ES decir que como solo estas copiandolo vale poquito.
> por que tenes que vender el producto y te cuesta un huevo.
> ...



Claro, mirá si después de copiar el programa lo van a vender barato porque es choreado !!!! 
Más caro que el original, y si se descuidan le hacen juicio al autor para que él no pueda venderlo. ...!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 24, 2009)

la realidad es sencilla y contundente.........si a vecs me gusta escribir al pedo !!!!!!!!

simple analisis de logica y posibilidades.

caso A :
pepe diseña algo y lo quiere compartir.
ok

caso B:
pepe diseña algo y se lo guarda para el 
ok

caso C :
pepe no diseña nada y vive feliz con lo que tiene .
ok.

caso D:
pepe no diseña nada , pero quiere que juan,  que diseño algo se lo de .
ok ??

es asi de sencillo, se ve facilmente lo incorrecto.


----------



## asherar (Sep 26, 2009)

Se acuerdan cuando AUTOCAD era un programa pago ? Y era bien caro. 
En el año 1993 hasta se lo protegía con un hardlock. 
Vean esto y me van a entender mejor. 

Vean,  también en ese enlace, la lista de programas de edición en 3D más descargados ... 
*More popular 3D Modeling Software downloads*



                                     10,171 downloads                                     1.                                     DAZ Studio
                                     6,356 downloads                                     2.                                     AutoCAD
                                     3,920 downloads                                     3.                                     Google SketchUp
                                     2,251 downloads                                     4.                                     Sweet Home 3D
                                     1,965 downloads                                     5.                                     Bryce

 See all 3D Modeling Software downloads

Y ya que están bájense alguno, ... antes que se desactualizen ... 

Quebrar software protegido ? 
O desgastar la ética argumentando *a favor de la piratería* ? 
Mejor bajarse GRATIS los programas que ya están disponibles !

Y como pasa en este rubro pasará tarde o temprano en todos.  
Para algunos, los que usan el software como herramienta, será para bien, mientras que para otros, los que viven de desarrollar software será para mal. 
Estos tendrán que ir pensando en otra cosa para hacer. 
Viene pasando, por lo menos, desde la Revolución Industrial. 

Salu3

PD: 
electrodan: Tengo entendido que el gobierno de Uruguay tiene algo así como un plan de educación según el cual en ciertas condiciones te dona una PC portátil, no ?


----------



## asherar (Sep 28, 2009)

A esto me refería; tal vez este tipo de cosas influya en la idea del derecho al hardware gratis. 

(Tomado de Yahoo News)


> Un niño uruguayo sonríe con su nuevo ordenador portátil, dentro del programa *'One laptop per child'*, que da computadoras a niños en diversos países latinoamericanos, el 26 de mayo pasado en Montevideo. Fotoanta Astiazaran/AFP


----------



## edmundo2009 (Oct 16, 2009)

bueno eso es cierto siempre se aprende de los demas, y eso permite el desarrollo y mejoras de tecnicas implementadas, todo esto es siempre el curso de la investigacion y desarrollo, y si no acuerdence del gigante azul " IBM" que uno de sus pupilos vendio la información a terceras personas y ahora tenemos gran variedad de computadoras tanto de marcas como ensambladas o me equivoco??? saludos y no sean reacios es crecimiento...


----------



## fer716 (Oct 27, 2009)

hola. la verdad lei el tema de esquina a esquina . soy estudiante de las pic . empece hace como 1 mes y aun no e logrado nada . pero voy en camino. ya compre un programador jdm (de los baratos) trabaja con puerto serial segun me han dicho. tengo dos dudas......con este programador si puedo copiar el programa de una pic 16f873 (sin codigo de proteccion ..claro esta ) o solo me sirve para quemarlas . mi segunda pregunta es si alguno sabe como programar una 78p156elp , con que programa y si me sirve este mismo programador . ademas si estas son reprogramables . de antemano agradesco cualquier información


----------

